# Snowshoes req'd this weekend, March 14?



## MAD777 (Mar 10, 2009)

The last hike in the Whites with my wife was at the end of January but now I believe the conditions have changed significantly given the recent warm weather and recent lack of the  big snows that fell early in the season.

My daughter and I are planning a hike up toward the Pemi wilderness from the Kanc, near the pass, starting with Hancock trail, then Ceder Brook trail, then to Franconia Falls. The elevations vary between 2000-3000 feet. Mild stuff, no peak bagging!

My question is this, are snowshoes required still or can we leave that extra weight at home? I'd hate to end up carrying them on my back. The wise advice from you experienced hikers is greatly appreciated!


----------



## threecy (Mar 11, 2009)

MAD777 said:


> My question is this, are snowshoes required still or can we leave that extra weight at home? I'd hate to end up carrying them on my back. The wise advice from you experienced hikers is greatly appreciated!



The trails could be packed down enough for barebooting, but based upon recent conditions and the weather right now, I personally am not planning to head out without my snowshoes anytime soon.


----------



## MAD777 (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks Threecy,
The only thing worse than carrying needless snowshoes on my back is post-holing all day while dreaming about my snowshoes at home!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 11, 2009)

There is a lot of snow in the mountains.  Snowshoes are still needed.


----------

